# My shop in the attic



## ticino (Aug 14, 2011)

This is my workshop in the attic of my house.
As you can see it's a very small shop so there's no room for big projects. ;D
But I'm content with it. 
regards ticino
www.geslo.nl


----------



## minerva (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi
( and welcome ticino,)
I can identify with the small workshop as mine also qualifies.
My mill is almost identical in size ,the lathe is what caught my attention. What size and make is it?
I ask as I would like to upgrade my mini-lathe to something a little larger however here in the UK there seems to be a distinct lack of machines between the generic "mini" and the full blown 3phase jobs that would never get through the door!
kindest regards,
Terry T


----------



## ticino (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello Terry

My lathe is a HBM 450 lathe (Chinese "CQ9325)
It has a centerheight of 125 mm and it admits 450 between the centers.
You can find more information about the lathe on my website.
regards ticino


----------



## Sshire (Aug 14, 2011)

How did you get the lathe into the attic. (gravity and all that)
Stan


----------



## pcw (Aug 15, 2011)

hey, another Dutch guy. 






hehe this is the same mini lathe i have. and than a old drill press and loads of files, thread taps good small vice is all i have atm.

pascal


----------



## bentprop (Aug 15, 2011)

Sshire  said:
			
		

> How did you get the lathe into the attic. (gravity and all that)
> Stan


I was thinking the same thing!Welcome to the forum,Ticino.My workshop is 6x3m,so not much bigger than yours.It's amazing how much stuff you can put in such a small space :big:


----------



## ticino (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Bentprop (Hans)

Youre shop is allmost twice as big than my shop.
My shop is +/-3.5 X 2 m.
And as you can see ,I,m sitting right under the angle of the rooftop ,so I often bumped my head. ;D

regards ticino (Gerlof)


----------



## ticino (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Pacal

Maybe you have the same lathe ,but the one on the picture is mine. 

ticino (Gerlof)


----------



## pcw (Aug 16, 2011)

hehe yeah i know. mine is still in parts. needs new bearings. looks like it ran for days in row without any form of lubrication. than i need to fine adjust the bed and slides all over again before i can realy use it.


----------

